# Newbie



## Thom Emery (Oct 31, 2005)

Hey Guys I have so much free time I figured I would get hooked on another BBQ Board.    So whats cooking?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 31, 2005)

Welcome aboard Thom!  Tell us a little about yourself!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Oct 31, 2005)

Welcome Thom..._*number 400!!*_


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 31, 2005)

Howdy!

What do you cook on?


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 31, 2005)

Hey Thom, 

Welll you've tried the rest, and finally made it to the best. Glad to have you on board.


----------



## Finney (Oct 31, 2005)

Please make Thom change is name.... I hate the saying "Get Ur Done". #-o 

Other than that.................. Welcome. 8-[


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 31, 2005)

ok, his new name is "Masterful Speller of the Word His."


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2005)

Welcome Newbie!  :welcm:


----------



## Thom Emery (Oct 31, 2005)

Finney said:
			
		

> Please make Thom change is name.... I hate the saying "Get Ur Done". #-o
> I hope ya dont hate me us Red Neck fellers
> is a maligned minoritie, by the way
> Its GIT Ur Done partner  :grin:
> ...


----------



## Finney (Oct 31, 2005)

I hate no one Thom.
I really do hate that saying though. :badgrin:


----------



## txpgapro (Nov 1, 2005)

Welcome Thom! Again!  :!:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 1, 2005)

Welcome Thom. ignore Finney! Leave him alone Chris, he hasen't met Larry yet!


----------



## The Missing Link (Nov 1, 2005)

welcome thom.


----------



## Finney (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm done Nick. :!:


----------



## Airboss (Nov 1, 2005)

Welcome Thom.  I am Luke's father.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 1, 2005)

thanks, I was getting worried.

Also, does Oprah Rempe crack anyone up?

I kill me!! \/


----------



## Airboss (Nov 1, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> thanks, I was getting worried.
> 
> Also, does Oprah Rempe crack anyone up?
> 
> I kill me!! \/



Yeah.  I'm doubled over.  No.


----------



## WalterSC (Nov 2, 2005)

Git Ur Done said:
			
		

> Hey Guys I have so much free time I figured I would get hooked on another BBQ Board.    So whats cooking?



Welcome to the group Thom , you will learn alot here!!


----------



## Thom Emery (Nov 2, 2005)

Well I know many of the names here Thanks for the welcome


----------

